

SorryOpenERP - Friends don't let friends use OpenERP - sharoonthomas
http://www.sorryopenerp.com/

======
elchief
So basically,

The author doesn't like AGPL.

It's hard to upgrade from v6 to v7, and v7 (which is new) has bugs. Who
upgrades their _ERP_ to a new version without waiting for at least version x.1
?

Python with a DIY ORM was a poor choice for an ERP (mem hog and floating point
accounting). I guess OpenERP should have used the decimal module for Python.

And it sounds like OpenERP really fucked up the Party Model[1]. I'm surprised
how many companies fuck up the Party Model. Salesforce fucks it up (you have
to pay extra for a module to sell to an individual vs a company), and SugarCRM
did too. Only MS Dynamics CRM seems to have it right (I'm probably missing
some).

Oddly enough, the author shits on OpenERP's bad password management, but
extols the virtues of Tryton, whose SSL cert is untrusted
([https://demo.tryton.org](https://demo.tryton.org))

[1] [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/716549/what-are-the-
princ...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/716549/what-are-the-principles-
behind-and-benefits-of-the-party-model)

------
ralmeida
Isn't it all overly agressive? I honestly still can't decide if I think it's
satire or not.

Maybe you'll get sympathy from people who already use OpenERP and share your
strong negative opinion about it, but more balanced tech and business leaders
considering an open source ERP might be put off by the overall tone, maybe
even to the point of questioning the seriousness of your endeavor.

------
odessius
I worked at a wholesale distribution company which implemented OpenERP and I
have seen most of these issues this site makes fun of.

Had a nice laugh.

------
sharoonthomas
We have thought about this every waking moment and then dreamt about it as
well. We all knew what we had to do and it was high time that somebody put
their hands up and decided it was enough. The Sorry OpenERP campaign is our
way of declaring freedom from the cradle of filth, that we all know as Open
ERP.

